# Neues Netzteil friert PC ein



## jeffchef (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Habe mir ein neues be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W gekauft. Ich wollte mein altes no name Netzteil mit 450 Watt nach mehreren Jahren ersetzen bevor es den Geist aufgibt.
Sobald ich das be quiet Netzteil in meinem Pc einbaue und Windows starte bekomme ich jedoch nach wenigen Minuten (2- 5 circa) einen Freeze. Das Ganze System friert ein und lässt sich nur durch einen  Neustart befreien.
Wenn ich das alte Netzteil wieder einbaue läuft alles einwandfrei.
Das be quiet Netzteil müsste für mein System ausreichend sein und  selbst wenn es zu schwach wäre würde es ja nicht mein System einfrieren oder?
Grafikkarte : Gigabyte GTX 660
CPU: I5-3470
RAM : Corsair XMS3 2x4GB DDR3
zudem noch eine SSD und eine HDD
Ist das Netzteil wohl einfach defekt?


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. Oktober 2017)

Versuch das ganze doch mal mit der Onboard Grafik,also Gtx ausbauen und Monitor ans Board.Dann sollte das System ja genug Saft bekommen.Ob die Kiste dann stabil läuft.
Ansonsten zurückschicken und 500 Watt nehmen.
Edit: Unter Last kann ich mir das noch erklären,aber wenn das schon im IDLE passiert.Vielleicht ein Montagsmodell


----------



## jeffchef (25. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank erstmal für deinen Tipp hab ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.
Also hab deinen Vorschlag befolgt und mit der Onboard Grafik lief das System eine halbe Stunde ohne  einfrieren auch unter Last.
Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht und das Netzteil ist zu schwach für das System. Nur komisch das mir verschiedenste Netzteil Rechner (unter anderem der von be quiet) angegeben haben das die 400 Watt ausreichen sollten. Zu dem finde ich es komisch, dass das System deswegen überhaupt einfriert und dann noch so unregelmäßig.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Das Netzteil ist auf keinen Fall zu schwach für den Rechner, denn der braucht nur 250 Watt unter Last. Für das 400 Watt Netzteil kein Problem.
Vielleicht liegt ja in der Tat ein Netzteil Defekt vor.
Ruf mal bei BeQuiet an und schildere ihnen das Problem. Ich denke, dass sie das Netzteil recht schnell austauschen werden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. Oktober 2017)

Sehe das ähnlich wie @Threshold normal sollte das Netzteil reichen,erst recht wenn das im Leerlauf passiert.Würde jetzt aber auch nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen und zu 100% wetten das es am Netzteil liegt.Doch auch dort kann man eben auch mal ein defektes Modell erwischen.Sollen die das halt mal testen.


----------

